#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-04
 * skellat waves
<Unit193> Howdy!
<canthus13> herro.
<skellat> Yo
<Unit193> It's alive!
<skellat> If y'all were wonderin' what the recording scenario looks like for podcast type thingies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1ygxs1IGbA
<skellat> Unit193: How goes your Sunday?
<Unit193> skellat: Very well! I had a thing with family
<skellat> Excellent.  I've been fixing tech things today.
<skellat> And got to get through an entire church service without having to rush off to work
<Cheri703> o/
<Unit193> Cheri703: Howdy!
<Cheri703> how are you?
<Unit193> ^^^ Same as before ;)  How be you?
<Cheri703> I'm alright overall
<skellat> Google+ makes less sense so far than FriendFeed ever did
<Cheri703> so far I'm a fan
<skellat> Too many librarian types are already involved in it.
<Cheri703> eh, I like the features
<skellat> The litmus test is to see if the librarian types are still using it after a week
<skellat> Librarians at large in the US go through social networks like a person with severe allergies ravages facial tissue boxes
<skellat> I call it the social (network) butterfly effect
<skellat> Always searching for the next best thing, never settling on anything for the here & now
<Cheri703> skellat: did my invite to you work properly?
<skellat> Cheri703: Yep
<Cheri703> cool :)
<skellat> My cat just tried to climb my dresser and failed in an epic fashion
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> I am waiting for tonight's episode of true blood to be finished...acquiring...
<Cheri703> >.>
<Cheri703> <.<
<Cheri703> and I have kept my living room "company ready" for more than 48 hours STRAIGHT! it's craziness... (normally it gets cluttery again pretty quickly)
<canthus13> Heh. mine didn't even survive the entire day yesterday...
<Unit193> Company ready? Naaa... We'll just go to them :P
 * Cheri703 is consciously trying to keep it clean, parents coming wednesday, still more to do
 * skellat ponders the e-mail he got from the Forum Council
<Cheri703> true blood is such an insane show...
<skellat> And now to wander off to bed...
<Unit193> I guess we don't get to see it?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Which webcam do you have?
<Cheri703> it is an internal "bisoncam nb pro"
<Cheri703> so annoyed by this
<canthus13> Huh.. I'm not even really sure what mine is.
<canthus13> it works, though.. it just doesn't seem to be showing up in lsusb or lspci.
<Cheri703> I told them that if any of these issues recurred I wanted a refund...not sure if this counts since it's not *quite* the same thing, but...same result: non-functioning webcam
<canthus13> beh.  Looks like the Loco will keep pimpin' System76. :)
 * canthus13 is annoyed now.  Can't figure out what cam he has... 
<canthus13> It works, it just doesn't show up. :/
<Cheri703> rawr
<Cheri703> try gnome-device-manager
<_bbb> lsusb
<canthus13> Heh. wow. nothing.
<canthus13> Well, it's there.. but it's still useless.
<canthus13> model:  Integrated_Webcam_1.3M
<canthus13> how obnoxious.
<canthus13> subsystem: video4linux
<canthus13> Whatever.. it works.
<canthus13> never had any issues.
 * canthus13 ponders disassembling his laptop to find out.
<Cheri703> :/
<_bbb> dell?
<Cheri703> heh, don't know if it's worth that much effort
<canthus13> Mine? Yes.
<canthus13> Cheri703: I know... It works, so why mess with it. :)
<_bbb> whats the asset tag
<_bbb> or whatever its called
<_bbb> dmidecode -s system-serial-number
<_bbb> sudo make me a sandwich
<canthus13> 87SL1K1
<_bbb> hmm can you get to support.dell.com ? I can't. =)
<Cheri703> canthus13: do you agree with my hypothesis that if the problem persists across multiple OS installations AND a liveboot that it's likely a hardware/firmware thing vs a software/user-caused thing?
<Cheri703> also: IF I could convince zareason to just refund me all money spent on this process so far (though I doubt they'd refund shipping, even though they should) I wonder if I could convince system76 to give me a discount...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yep. it's hardware.
 * Cheri703 is tired of having to deal with them
<canthus13> I don't blame you.
<Cheri703> don't really want to deal with more crappiness from the lady
<Cheri703> and considering the initial shipping costs, and the $25 or so I spent to ship it in for repairs last time, if I have to ship it back AGAIN, I will be demanding refunds of those costs as well...
<Cheri703> an equivalent system76, with 6cell battery is like $444, this was $399 at purchase time, so if all of the shipping was refunded, I'd be close
<Cheri703> I'm trying to decide if I'd be open to replacement with the newer model of teo...not sure
<canthus13> ...You could present it to her face-to-face in september... :)
<canthus13> (Or would we need a referee?
<Cheri703> well, I'm not waiting that long to deal with it, though if they piss about it, I'd be more than happy to discuss it with her in a very public place...MORE than happy to share with others about how she talked to/about me
<Cheri703> I am giving them one last chance to do right, and then I am done. I will loudly proclaim the issues I have had with my machine. I've been reasonably quiet about it up to this point (other than a few specific locations)
<Cheri703> I don't care if it is the cheapest machine they sell, you know what? I am a paying customer, I paid for a working machine that would last me more than a few months, and the replacement should last more than a few months as well. it's insane
<Cheri703> bah, going to go be productive for a bit
<Cheri703> back in a while
<canthus13> Ok. have fun. :)
<Cheri703> made a bit more progress
<Cheri703> decided that the rest of cleaning the bathroom will wait til the day my parents are arriving, as we are going to be bathing 3 dogs between now and then, so it'd be futile to get it all sparkling clean first
<Cheri703> still have the kitchen and garage to finish though. garage is closer to done/tolerable than the kitchen though, and husband keeps saying he'll help but then keeps playing his stupid games
<canthus13> Cheri703: Pile everything around him.
<canthus13> ..or on him. :)
<Cheri703> I would if the primary items available for piling weren't either dishes or dog hair tumbleweeds from the garage
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Wall him in, cask of amontillado style...
<Cheri703> hmm...I've pondered it...I could do something I've done in the past, when he's being particularly ridiculous...make the router deny his mac address internet access...
<Cheri703> that gets his attention pretty quick, but he throws tantrums
<deejoe> if only you could just degrade the QoS to a slightly frustrating level
<Cheri703> yeah, my router doesn't let me change QoS, and I can't install other firmware, I totally would go that route...passive/aggressive, yes, but sometimes the only thing that works to get him to come up for air :/
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-05
<oda> USA USA USA USA WE THE BEST
<Unit193> CosmicPizza: Howdy. You seem to be showing up randomly...
<CosmicPizza> i' m fine thx
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> Good afternoon (s/good/hot/)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-06
<canthus13> Cheri703: Have you gotten hangouts to work? It crashes firefox every time for me. :(
<Cheri703> it worked perfectly fine til my camera crapped out
<Cheri703> which version of ff are you running?
<Cheri703> and do you have the plugin installed?
<canthus13> 4.0.1.. and the plugin is installed as far as I know.  It locks up right after the cam test is done.
<canthus13> ...Unless the plugin is different from the regular google talk plugin?
<Cheri703> uhm, I think it may be a new version? I'm running ff5
<Cheri703> try updating?
<canthus13> Hmmm... I'll try it.
<canthus13> bah. Firefox is being kept back. :/
<canthus13> gotta figure out why.
<canthus13> ...or just use chromium. :)
<Cheri703> someone said they had issues using chrome
<Cheri703> are you doing a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<canthus13> yep.
<Cheri703> are you using your weird thing instead of gnome?
<canthus13> I think it has to do with me using a ppa for ff4 since maverick has 3.6...
<Cheri703> because I have found that often, if something is held back from updating with apt-get, it'll work with the update manager
<canthus13> And yes.. I'm using Openbox. :)
<Cheri703> hang on, let me check my ppa
<Unit193> dist-upgrade?
<canthus13> I'm sticking with Maverick.  Natty doesn't like my laptop.
<canthus13> at least, liveCDs of Natty don't.
<Cheri703> mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<Cheri703> ppa:
<canthus13> Hrm.. weird. I *thought* I had a ppa...
<Unit193> apt-cache policy firefox  ?
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Terminal command apt-cache policy firefox will tell you what versions are in ALL your repos
<Cheri703> my knee hurts and I am mad at it
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Eh? Wait.. apt-cache policy says I'm using the mozillateam ppa.
<Unit193> They don't update for Maverick, only Lucid and Natty
<canthus13> Ah. makes no sense, but whatever.
<Cheri703> try the other one?
<Cheri703> wait..I was distracted, you're using the one I mentioned?
<canthus13> yep.
<Cheri703> mine says maverick...
<Cheri703> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
<Unit193> Changing email addy for all Ubuntu things, not so easy...
<Unit193> And now my IMAP accounts are out of sync...?
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<dmcglone> Hello all :-)
<dmcglone> Sold my house and moved in the past couple weeks
<thafreak> where'd you move to?
<dmcglone> Moved farther south over by SR 665
<dmcglone> Know where Rickenbacker AFB is?
<thafreak> nope, i'm from NEO
<dmcglone> Oh Ok. Well its about 4 miles south of where I used to live
<thafreak> gotcha, why the move? Closer to work, or just time for a different house?
<dmcglone> Moved because I was tired of taking care of a house.
<thafreak> ha, dude I so know what you mean
<thafreak> yard work alone is a  total PITA
<dmcglone> Yeah
<dmcglone> and it's a whole lot cheaper!
<dmcglone> :-)
<thafreak> well, that's always a plus :)
<dmcglone> It's funny, I moved to a bigger and cheaper place compared to that small and expensive place
<dmcglone> and it's nicer too
<dmcglone> I will only miss the cul-de-sac
<thafreak> nice...
<thafreak> you closer or further from the ubuntu hours now? :)
<dmcglone> farther :-/
<thafreak> doesn't sound like much though
<dmcglone> I'm about a 20 - 25 minute drive from the north end of columbus
<paultag> ← 12 hours away :(
<deejoe> paultag: oh?
<deejoe> you back in the Bay state?
<paultag> deejoe: I am, my friend
<thafreak> google+ http://imgur.com/gallery/Zdh5I
<Unit193> skellat: What reply did you get fropm the loco council?
<Unit193> And howdy!
<skellat> You mean the forum council?
<Unit193> Yep, too many councils
<skellat> They're looking into it and are unsure if the software supports bridging
<Unit193> Thankie
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> I don't where to go from there
<skellat> The High Council of Ubuntu Ohio was copied on the reply I got
<Unit193> I guess you wouldn't report to there...
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> What's new out your way?
<Unit193> It's stinkin hot and I like my laptop...
<skellat> What sort of laptop is it?
<canthus13> It's only 90 here.
<skellat> 72.9 degrees here in Ashtabula
<Unit193> It's an old Pentium M with 1G and Xubuntu
<canthus13> Lucky you.
<Unit193> Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 86°F / 30°C)
<skellat> In my case it is probably the trailer leaking aircon past our thermometer's outside sensor
<skellat> Anybody see good fireworks on the 4th?  I got to watch Mentor's show out in Lake County.
<Unit193> Nope, but I got good ones on the 2nd
<canthus13> They had fireworks for my birthday? Cool!
<Unit193> And I may be going to more the 9th
<dmcglone> Hello folks :-)
<dmcglone> I had to switch to AT&T internet and now I can't send mail I get an Error
<dmcglone> Could not connect to mail.dmcentral.net: No route to host
<canthus13> dmcglone: they're probably blocking port 25.  Try 587.
<canthus13> we block 25.  It supposedly reduces spam.
<dmcglone> I see no option in evolution to change the port
<canthus13> Hmm. dunno. It should have an option.
<canthus13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84300
<canthus13> apparently, just put :587 at the end of the servername.
<dmcglone> thanks. gonna test now
<canthus13> Sure.
<dmcglone> That worked. At first it didn't. I had to restart evolution
<canthus13> Good.
<dmcglone> Did I miss anything good while I was moving?
<canthus13> we're starting an openbox metapackage...
<canthus13> It's a little stalled at the moment, mainly because it's too damn hot for me to work at the test machine in my basement, and vnc is painfully slow on that machine for some reason...
<dmcglone> Who all is involved?
<canthus13> Me, mainly.. but Unit193 and skellat are in on it, too.  possibly stlsaint.
<Unit193> dmcglone: He likes taking all the credit
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Oh.. Bodhi-zazen has been putting in a bit too...  there's a thread on the loco forum.
<Unit193> But that's ok, I'll give him all the blame too ;)  I don't know yet how to help so I'll wait and see
<dmcglone> is it being written from scratch?
<canthus13> Nah. We're basing it off the Natty mini CD right now....
<dmcglone> Ah solid start :-)
<dmcglone> I'm leaving for Myrtle beach friday night :-)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-07
<skrappjaw> Cheri703: you lurking?
<Cheri703> yuppers
<skrappjaw> I plugged my no-ip account url into my browser on my phone... it brings up the webUI for my router. I can still connect via SSH to my pc that is on the wireless, but i'm not so sure i like my router open to the interwebs. Can I fix that?
<canthus13> skrappjaw: log into your router and turn off remote access.
<skrappjaw> ok.
<skrappjaw> will that still allow being connected via wireless?
<Unit193> Yep
<skrappjaw> coolies. Did it. thanks Broskis
<Cheri703> ok, sorry, was distracted
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> my parents are here
<Unit193> Cheri703: Good luck! ;)
<Cheri703> heh, thanks
<Cheri703> so far so good
<Cheri703> got to ride my dad's recumbent trike for a bit :) planning to do so tomorrow as well
<skrappjaw> sweet. Are you gonna get one of your own?
<Cheri703> I'd like to
<Cheri703> but I can't afford one at this point :(
<skrappjaw> Awe. Save yo pennies. :)
<Cheri703> yeah :/
<Cheri703> my parents each have one of these: http://www.icetrikes.co/explore-our-trikes/adventure (they were 35th anniversary gifts to each other)
<Cheri703> they're FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN
<skrappjaw> koolies
<skrappjaw> im thinkin about rooting my phone...
<Cheri703> yeah?
<skrappjaw> my Dx2 is taunting me. I have gingerbreak and a few tutorials on how to unroot if needed.
<Cheri703> heh
<skrappjaw> What did you root with?
<dmcglone1> skrappjaw: bad thing is, the tutorials may not work
<skrappjaw> and what phone are you using?
<Cheri703> I followed whatever directions were on xda-dev forum
<skrappjaw> ok. Thats one of the places i was surfing info on.
<Cheri703> mine is a sprint hero
<skrappjaw> I also have the latest 2.2.2 Froyo file and the tools for a complete flash to factory.
<Unit193> canthus13: Don't you even think it...
<dmcglone1> skrappjaw: what would be the benefit of rooting it?
<skrappjaw> freeting or removing the bloatware. Programs i will never use that verizon installed.
<Cheri703> wireless tether for root users!!
<Cheri703> also superuser
<skrappjaw> That too.
<Cheri703> and adfree
<Cheri703> and a bunch of other stuff
<skrappjaw> Better memory allocation using the SD card.
<skrappjaw> terminal access. ;)
<canthus13> Unit193: Eh?
<dmcglone1> I see.
<dmcglone1> I got a crappy phone that isn't worth my time to root :-/
<Unit193> canthus13: Dang you! You ruined my mind and you don't even remember why ;)
<dmcglone1> Unit193: we all ruined your mind in some way or another.. ;-)
<skrappjaw> I wonder if you can SSH back into the phone from pc...
<skrappjaw> dunno what i would do with it but... it sounds cool.
<dmcglone1> ssh into your phone and take pics of whoever stole it ;-)
<skrappjaw> rawk!
<skrappjaw> that would be awesome. Turn on all the GPS tracking and just go findem.
<dmcglone1> nah, print there pics and plaster em all over the city on telephone poles
<dmcglone1> of c ourse use the gps to make sure you put a bunch in an area the thief is in
<dmcglone1> scare the holy shit out of him, before you get your phone back
<dmcglone1> lol
<skrappjaw> Do phones have a MAC address? Could just have an app that pings when on WIFI. trackem via IP on the wifi.
<dmcglone1> don't mention it's the phone, just make him think he's wanted, otherwise he'd dump the phone
<dmcglone1> my phone has a mac
<skrappjaw> No. Im just saying, use those bits to trackem in the process.
<dmcglone1> would work I believe
<skrappjaw> Kinda stupid to steal a phone that is so on the grid that you never know who is checkin you out.
<skrappjaw> i keep my GPS off. Maybe i need an app that will turn it on via text in case I miss place it
<dmcglone1> one thing about verizon, they  don't use sim cards
<dmcglone1> so anyone trying to dump the sim couldn't
<skrappjaw> dx2 doesnt have a sim?
<dmcglone1> if it's not pre-paid
<dmcglone1> verizon only uses sim's in pre-paid plans
 * Cheri703 will probably be woken up EARLY tomorrow >.<
<Unit193> Why? Parents like morning?
<Cheri703> parents usually get up between 5 and 6am...and I have to sleep on the couch since my acid reflux has been acting up lately...woo front door 6 feet from my head :/
<Cheri703> oh, in case the front door reference doesn't make sense: when they visit, they bring their camper and sleep in it in the driveway
<Unit193> You *could* always keep them up with you ;)
<Cheri703> nah
<skellat> :-(
<Unit193> Eh?
<skellat> Just realized one of the cities here in Ashtabula County is on track to go broke mid-August
<skellat> They'll be down to just $20k in their general fund at the very start of August as is.
<skellat> Considering that one week's payroll is $90k...they'll be unable to pay their bills shortly
<skellat> These are the tripwires that the city has to be careful to not cross: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/118.03
<skellat> Unit193: I doubt any community in the Mansfield area is looking at having no money on-hand in the next couple months
<Unit193> I wouldn't think so. Galion had some real issues, but that was because of embezzlement
<skellat> The situation in Ashtabula City is caused basically by a dysfunctional body of elected officials and an awfully high number of residents being on welfare and not paying taxes thereby
<skellat> A pallet of OLPC units and appropriate education would make quite a difference in computer use, or the lack thereof, in the city
<Unit193> Man am I glad I got a dyndns account when I did! Now you're stuck with crappy names...
<Unit193> skellat: Is this the city you live in?
<skellat> Just outside its border.  I live in Ashtabula Township, the unincorporated portion
<skellat> I have to cross into it a lot
<skellat> And they provide waste management & sewer service under contract for the trailer park I live in
<skellat> Unit193: How do you most easily set up dyndns with a Netgear router?
<Unit193> I don't :P
<Unit193> You can use ddclient for linux if you have a box there
<Unit193> If the router supports dd-wrt or tomato you should be in good shape. What router?
<skellat> Hold on.  Let me go look.
<skellat> WGR614
<skellat> I gotta wander off to bed.
<Unit193> Dang, I missed him... I got a little glass in my hand...
<Unit193> Looks like it has one built in, if not, ddclient
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<_bbb> morning
<_bbb> just picked up a WRT160LN
<_bbb> 99 cents
<_bbb> had a $75 amazon gift card =)
<thafreak> Anyone see these new amd "APU's"?
<thafreak> gpu and cpu combined in a single chip...
<canthus13> Yep.  The i3 is one.
<thafreak> do you know which gpu is in the i3?
<thafreak> and is the i5 and i7 the same?
<canthus13> some odd offshoot of the 4500 iirc.
<canthus13> not sure.. I think some i5s are.
<thafreak> interesting concept...not sure what I'd use them for...maybe to make lowend desktops cheaper...
<thafreak> of course, I'm more of a fan of thin clients anyway.
<canthus13> thafreak: That's pretty much it.
<_bbb> netbooks
<_bbb> and tablets
<canthus13> _bbb: I'd have gotten the e2000 instead. they run about 70 bucks...
<canthus13> if it's a 160N 3.0, it's worth it.. otherwise, it's memory starved.
<_bbb> no usb port..
<_bbb> i considered E2100L
<_bbb> but this was cheaper
<_bbb> and had external antennae
<_bbb> WRT160LN and E2100L had similar specs
<_bbb> newer has more ram
<_bbb> E3000 would have worked but didnt want to spend that much
<canthus13> Yeah... it's pretty expensive.
<_bbb> i get my T60 today
<_bbb> woot
<Unit193> Cheri703: Is the Ubuntu News meeting called off?
<canthus13> _bbb: Oh. the e2000 can have antennae added easily. just punch out the openings and connect the antenna leads.
<_bbb> that sounds an awful lot like work
<_bbb> just installed the natty
<canthus13> _bbb: 10 minutes work. I'm gonna put +9db antennae on mine at some point.
<canthus13> the real problem with the cd player-style routers is that they get really freaking hot.
<_bbb> its that rock and roll music
<_bbb> kids these days i tell you
<canthus13> heh.
<Unit193> jwb1275! Long time no see (If I can remember you :P )
<Unit193> How is Akron?
<jwb1275> Hi Unit193   It has been awhile.  Akron is great!
<Unit193> jwb1275: I have some family there, do you still have Ubuntu hours?
<jwb1275> I haven't been to one in awhile. There might be a few that are still going.
<Unit193> Ah, I thought you were head... Anywho, what brings you to the lovly IRC today?
<Unit193> lovely
<jwb1275> I like to check in once and awhile.  I turned of ReLoCo lead to Doug Stanley.  I should check with him I'd like to start going to the Akron Ubuntu Hour again!
<Unit193> TheErk?
<jwb1275> No. I believe he goes by doug-stanley on irc
<jwb1275> Unit192:  where in ohio are you?
<jwb1275> Unit193:
<Unit193> Oh, that's thafreak
<Unit193> I'm around mansfield
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~doug-stanley I'll have to ask him if he really is doing it (I  may have done so...) and update the wiki...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-08
 * Unit193 is now a voiced member of Ubuntu Youth!
<canthus13> Unit193: Yay!
 * canthus13 is too old for Ubuntu Youth.. is there a Ubuntu-People-Who-Don't-Act-Their-Age?
<Unit193> Normally you need to be approved in a meeting, but the lead just added me sice I've been around and had everything setup right (I didn't ask, just commented about waiting for a meeting...)
<Unit193> canthus13: I could fit into that group too...
 * dzho prefers Sonic Youth to voiced youth
<Unit193> +s is already in use by "Enables use of the set command." :(
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<dmcglone1> brb
<dmcglone1> back
 * Unit193 ops and bans
<Unit193> No you're not ;)
<dmcglone1> How's everybody been?
<Unit193> Not bad, how dee dee?
<dmcglone1> I'll be leaving for Myrtle Beach tomorrow night :-)
<dmcglone1> Staying out of trouble Unit193?
<Unit193> Hmmm... No? I be now a member of UY
<dmcglone1> Hmmm, whats UY?
<Unit193> Ubuntu Youth, nothing big, but I'm moving up a little! (Can't/won't tell you about the second...)
<dmcglone1> I didn't know they had a Ubuntu Youth. Nice!
<Unit193> Means I get voiced in that channel!
<Unit193> I have op in another persons personal channel (Not Ubuntu channel)
<dmcglone1> Hmmm now you got me lost. LOL
<Unit193> Welcome back!
<dmcglone1> for some reason my login password and my keyring password are different. I thought if I changed the login password so would the keyring password
<Unit193> I hate mornings....
<Unit193> Well, howdy there!
<Unit193> canthus13: <+bioterror> whole plymouth is a bug
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-09
<canthus13> Cheri703:
<canthus13> ..
<canthus13> err.
<canthus13> Cheri703: You around?
<Cheri703> I am now
<canthus13> My wife would like an invite for g+... I don't have any yet.
<Cheri703> ok, pm me her email address
<Cheri703> sent
<Unit193> Stupid 18+ rule...
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> oh
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> I got an invite just before they closed, but my stupid age! (Will change soon \o/ )
<Unit193> But then I would have to sign up for the draft :(
<canthus13> Unit193: the likelihood of a draft is ~0%.
<canthus13> Unit193: Signing up for selective service is silly, but you're in no danger of being drafted.
<Unit193> canthus13: I know, means I'll just have to give out more info to the creeps
<canthus13> Unit193: Meh. it's nothing they don't already know.
<Unit193> Looks like stl will be a big help! (I'm going to give up on packaging before I really start)
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I really need to tie up a bunch of stuff here so I can get back working on this thing... of course, it would also help if my basement weren't so freaking hot.
<Unit193> Again, I would be glad to help if I can! (I'm sure you know this but also know I can't help... Yet)
<canthus13> Unit193: You'll be plenty of help when it comes down to testing and breaking stuff.
<Unit193> canthus13: I'm good at breaking stuff! Just take a look at a few bug repots :P  (I'm still not great at bug reporting, but I am good at avoiding it :D )
<canthus13> Well, you'll get practice.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-10
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone
<Cheri703> o/
<skellat> Howdy
<dmcglone1> I'm in Myrtle Beach.. LOL
<dmcglone1> I still can't stay away..
<dmcglone1> Anything happening lately?
<Cheri703> not a ton here
<dmcglone1> Im going to have to check out the archives of the meeting that I missed while I was moving, But how did that go?
<Cheri703> short
<dmcglone1> was it good though?
<Cheri703> I suppose? not many people showed up
<dmcglone1> sorry to hear. Wish I could have made it
<Cheri703> it's ok :)
<Cheri703> I think I'm going to wind down for the evening, I have to get up at 5 to drive my dad to columbus
<dmcglone1> Same here. I drove for 12 hours today. It was a killer
<dmcglone1> Our Condo is right on the ocean front. It's beautiful
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone1> I'm going to have to post pictures on my blog :-)
<Cheri703> that'd be cool
<Cheri703> Well, I'm off. have a good night guys
<dmcglone1> Well anyway, I'm out for the night
<dmcglone1> Night Cheri703
<dmcglone1> Night everyone
<Unit193> Bloody computer is doing it again
<canthus13> sounds messy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-02
<canthus13> paultag: The Game. I lost it. :(
<yano> crap, I was winning until you said something
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> ah craigslist, someone is asking $20 for a framed enrique iglesias poster
<thafreak> just got the email that I can order my raspberry pi
<thafreak> i wonder how many they'll let me order
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> Order two, but they're on back order...or just order one in case another vendor lets me order some and they might ship sooner
 * canthus13 wants a B.
<thafreak> that's what I'm ordering...$35
<thafreak> want the link...it'll be on back order
<canthus13> Sure.
 * canthus13 is thinking it'll make a great file server... just plug in an external drive and go. :)
<canthus13> thafreak: t.
<canthus13> thafreak: ...thanks.
<andygraybeal_> hi people of the internets!!!!!
<andygraybeal_> omg omg omg, what a great couple of days!!
<andygraybeal_> no power, no internet.
<thafreak> oh boy, that sucks
<thafreak> been thinking of getting a generator, but not sure how many more years we'll be at this house...family is out growing it
<andygraybeal_> ah
<andygraybeal_> yea, we are gonna get ourselves a jenny
<andygraybeal_> genny :)
<andygraybeal_> we are thinking about getting a natural gas powered genny
<andygraybeal_> maybe a dual purpose
<andygraybeal_> er.. dual fuel.. whatever i mean
<canthus13> thafreak: A small generator is a nice idea... I've got one, but it's in need of rebuilding.
<andygraybeal_> what is the government office that handles water wells info?
<andygraybeal_> eh, i found it
<andygraybeal_> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/water/maptechs/wellogs/appNEW/  <-- having a hard time getting it to come up though
<thafreak> maybe their power is out too :)
<andygraybeal_> :)
<andygraybeal_> naw, it's workign now, i don't know if it's me or them.. i only assume it's me at this point.. everything is a little shaky still
<yano> damn, https://www.aepcustomer.com/outagemap/main.aspx?region=aepohio
<andygraybeal_> yano, nice url
<yano> danke, AEP's main page just provides a javascript popup of that, but i found a link on it that linked to the full path
<toddc> no power just because I plugged in my Raspberry PI?
<andygraybeal_> stinky internet service
<andygraybeal_> they don't expect power at my house for another 8 days or something
<andygraybeal_> frontier business internet worked this morning and then failed around 8.30am .. it's still down :(
<canthus13> what do you expect from a company that paid bottom dollar on the crap that verizon didn't want?
 * yano wonders if i could switch power companies in my building
<yano> heh
<andygraybeal_> canthus13, what would you prefer?
<andygraybeal_> i don't know if i have much choice :(
<thafreak> yeah, fuck fronteir and their damn'd local monopolies
<thafreak> it's bullshit
<canthus13> andygraybeal_: two tin cans and a really long string.
<thafreak> too bad running fiber is soo cost prohibitive
<canthus13>  it's not *that* expensive.. in your own house.
<ISO8601> heh, it appears aepohio.com is down
<Unit193> Just tried, slower but working.
<Unit193> http://aepohio.com/outages/restorationmap.aspx ?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-03
<paultag> canthus13: ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<canthus13> paultag: :D
<paultag> doch leider geil
<canthus13> heh.
<andygraybeal_> wake up wake up wake up wake up
<andygraybeal_> i still have no electricity
<andygraybeal_> :)
<andygraybeal_> good thing work does. and today we have internet too.
<andygraybeal_> the sleepytime people.
<thafreak> ok, ordering a second raspberry pi, this time from the UK company...
<thafreak> says 11 weeks ship time...
<thafreak> I wonder if the backordered one from Texas, or this one from the UK will arrive first...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-04
<toddc> thafreak: I ordered 2 the first night 1 from RS 1 from Farnell Export and RS showed up first but defective Farnell was 2 weeks later but works great
<andygraybeal_> what are you guys doing with raspberry pis?  i imagine it's like an arduino?  is it different?
<canthus13> arduino is incredibly underpowered but easy to program.  raspberry pi is closer to a low-end android phone.
<andygraybeal_> aah okay
<andygraybeal_> very cool
 * canthus13 is gonna use his as a media server/xbmc.
<andygraybeal_> canthus13, awesome!
<andygraybeal_> i want i want :)
<canthus13> I may just put xbmc on it and keep the server in the basement somewhere.
<andygraybeal_> that soudns pretty cool
<andygraybeal_> i want this too :)
<canthus13> It gives me an excuse to buy a new TV. :D
<dzho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/952563 <- paultag, thought you might enjoy this
<canthus13> dzho: is it The Game? paultag love that.
<andygraybeal_> yay, new tv.
<andygraybeal_> is it just a circuit board that you have to build a case for?
<andygraybeal_> or do they have cases i can get for it?
<dzho> it's just the board
<dzho> someone might have cases
<dzho> someone at #interlock was talking about printing one up on the 3D printer
<andygraybeal_> *mod my pi :)
<andygraybeal_> ah nice
<dzho> it's a similar form-factor to the arduino, but what canthus says about the relative capabilities
<dzho> now I have to figure out how to use lxde
<andygraybeal_> so.. this thing can run as a terminal client?
<dzho> probably?
<andygraybeal_> yea, interesting
<dzho> with video out and USB host mode, yeah, sure, why not
<andygraybeal_> wow, lego case.
<andygraybeal_> where are you guys buying it form?
<andygraybeal_> *from
<dzho> a friend is looking to get one at allied micro.  another, from element14.
<dzho> the problem is restricted supply.
<andygraybeal_> would you guys run a usb hub off of a server.. to give it more USB ports to use as passthrough with virtual machines?
<andygraybeal_> i'm using libvirt/kvm
<andygraybeal_> and i have it working great, with passthrough with the systems usb ports... but i need atleast 7 printers hooked up to this thing.
<andygraybeal_> and for reasons due to old technology (ESC/POS) they have to be serial printers.. so i can hhook them up to USB port via USB to Serial dongle.
<canthus13> :would imagine android can run on raspberry pi with relative ease...
<toddc> I use  a usb hub with mine so that I can plug in kib mouse and wifi
<toddc> I think the bid problem with android is Raspberry uses a three part boot loader since the bios is on the sd card
<toddc> big
<toddc> I did over clock mine a bit and I can now use it as a desktop if I do not open more that two programs at a time
<canthus13> RAM would be the issue there, eh?
<toddc> 256meg is a bit light
<canthus13> 800mhz should run LXDE or Enlightenment just fine.
<canthus13> I ran E on a 233mmx with few problems.
<toddc> I am running at 900 LXDE
<canthus13> Wow.
<canthus13> Openbox might be better, though.
 * canthus13 has used crunchbang on 256MB ram.
<canthus13> Not too bad, but yeah.. open a modern browser and you're swapping like mad.
<toddc> there is a puppy version in the works and I am a puppy fan
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-07
<paultag> gilbert: :)
<paultag> gilbert: I just threw a bit of a match into that thread full of gasoline
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-08
<gilbert> a
<gilbert> paultag: hehe, yeah
<gilbert> paultag: actually, it had been a fairly civil discussion
<gilbert> (i think, of course i could be biased)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-01
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://tx0.org/66a  Speex Version: http://tx0.org/669 | Does your local community have any fireworks display planned for Thursday?
<Unit193> Thursday? Nope, Saturday!
<skellat> Unit193: WEWS NewsChannel5 had reports of communities in Cuyahoga shutting down their shows due to financial pressures
<skellat> We might not have any in Ashtabula County this year unless $8.5k mysteriously shows up in Geneva-on-the-Lake to bridge their funding gap
<Unit193> Sadly, two best around here are on the same day.
<skellat> Mentor in Lake County is supposed to have a show this year
<skellat> But you know the economic troubles are bad when they're being blamed for July 4th fireworks being canceled.
<Unit193> (Or people are.)
<skellat> This isn't much: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/entertainment/around_town/NewsChannel5s-list-of-Fourth-of-July-summer-2013-fireworks-in-northeast-Ohio
<jenni> [ NewsChannel5's list of Fourth of July, summer 2013 fireworks in northeast Ohio ] - http://j.mp/12fw6GJ
<skellat> And the ones in Garfield Heights back when I was a kid growing up were always spectacular
<skellat> A goodly chunk of that list aren't even July 4th events
<skellat> As I don't think you can call something in late August an Independence Day event
<skellat> Here's the story about the problem in Geneva-on-the-Lake: http://starbeacon.com/local/x1763646407/Geneva-on-the-Lake-needs-funds-for-July-4-fireworks
<jenni> [ Geneva-on-the-Lake needs funds for July 4 fireworks » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - http://j.mp/12fwzIL
<jandrusk> Linuxlibre 3.10 (the freedom-respecting version of !linux) is now available in APT repository: 266:[http://ur1.ca/5bw47]
<jenni> [ ur1 Generator ] - http://j.mp/12zG5d0
<skellat> jandrusk: I've been out most of the day in Lake County acting as chauffeur.  That linked is quite borked.  Could you please try again?
<Unit193> Works for me™
<skellat> Unit193: I just get ur1.ca telling me the link isn't found.  I suppose I could bug Evan Prodromou to find it though.
<Unit193> ...or google.
<Unit193> http://jxself.org/linux-libre/
<jenni> [ APT Repository for Linux-libre ] - http://j.mp/13i2gHR
<skellat> If memory serves, linux-libre doesn't play nice with ARM boards
<skellat> Unit193: Here's a fun one for ya: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-s-Mir-plans-cause-divisions-1909163.html
<jenni> [ Ubuntu's Mir plans cause divisions - The H Open: News and Features ] - http://j.mp/13i2UoQ
<Unit193> Why is it fun?
<skellat> .weather 44004
<jenni> Cloudy, 73.4°F (23°C), 29.96in (1011mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KYNG 21:51Z
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-02
<skellat> Darkwing: You should have an encrypted e-mail in your inbox.  I'd stay to discuss on IRC but I gotta go clean the kitchen up.
<dzho>  Unit193 I'd say it's "fun" in quotes because it shows the problem with Canonical's approach to development.
<dzho> Simply put, application developers do not give a crap about Canonical's grand plans.
<dzho> Proprietary vendors can get away with forcing bit API changes onto their develeper serfs^W community.
<dzho> But no matter how much Ubuntu wants to be Apple, it will never be, because of the fundemental differences in power distribution between proprietary development and FOSS development.
<dzho> s/bit/big/
<jenni> dzho meant to say: Proprietary vendors can get away with forcing big API changes onto their develeper serfs^W community.
<dzho> s/develeper/developer/
<dzho> heh
<Unit193> dzho: Yeah, read some bits of things on it, I wasn't amused by Canonical again.
<skellat> Finally got a space commitment out of OLF organizers for holding an UbuCon.  The question now turns to what shall with do with said space.
<dzho> TWO RESPINS ENTER, ONE RESPIN LEAVES
<skellat> .weather 44057
<jenni> Cloudy, 80.6°F (27°C), 30.05in (1014mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG 19:19Z
<skellat> .weather 44003
<jenni> Clear ☼, 24°C, 1017mb, Light air 2kt (↻) - LEVC 19:30Z
<skellat> jenni: No, That's the weather for Valencia in Spain...not Andover Village in southeastern Ashtabula County...
<skellat> .weather 44004
<jenni> Cloudy, 80.6°F (27°C), 30.05in (1014mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG 19:19Z
<jenni> skellat: Nope.
<skellat> jenni: Really, now?
<jenni> skellat: And you?
<skellat> Oy
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-03
<Unit193> wxbot is mean, hasn't said my area. :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-04
<Unit193> paultag: s/1.9.11/1.9.12/  and you'll be good.
<skellat> .weather KHZY
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 71.6°F (22°C), 30.18in (1019mb), Light Rain, Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KYNG, 01:51Z
<skellat> .weather 44135
<jenni> Cloudy, 78.8°F (26°C), 30.14in (1017mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KCLE 01:51Z
<skellat> .weather KCLE
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 78.8°F (26°C), 30.17in (1018mb), Gentle breeze 9kt (↑) - KCLE 18:51Z
<skellat> Hmm: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/4-to-1-public-library-benefits-and-budgets
<jenni> [ $4 to $1: Public Library Benefits and Budgets | Indiegogo ] - http://j.mp/10Cc77I
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://tx0.org/66a  Speex Version: http://tx0.org/669 | Surf is up, ride the net splits!
<Unit193> >_<
<yano> heh
<thafreak> so...raspberry pi makes a decent thin client it seems
<Unit193> Yeah, not sure if it can handle newsbeuter, irssi, and supybot all on the same device though. :P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://tx0.org/66a  Speex Version: http://tx0.org/669 | Second star to the right and straight on till...wait, where did that orange barrel come from?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-06
<skellat> People must be late as they're launching fireworks in the neighborhood right this moment
<Unit193> Guest36200: Doesn't irccloud have any good way to identify?  I've never used it, and know very little about it...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-30
<Unit193> Hrm, so call for talks sure went over well on the LoCo mailing list, not even LoCo contacts had any feedback.
<belkinsa> Only Bob from Canada pass it on but no luck.
<belkinsa> Are we seeing the death of the USA LoCo's?
<Unit193> Didn't we a while ago? :P
<belkinsa> We have.  Good point.
<Unit193> But, OLF and events like that still tend to go strong.
<belkinsa> Yeah, because they don't focus on Ubuntu, but Linux.
<Unit193> At any rate, we should really get back with OLF about what we plan to do.
<Unit193> jrgifford: ^ Think so?
<belkinsa> Yeah, I know.
<belkinsa> And where is skellat when we need him.
 * belkinsa just got the e-mail
<belkinsa> Maybe we should ask her (Beth) to reach out for us, but I think that will not help either.
<belkinsa> Anyways, food for thought ^^^.  I need to go to sleep and let my computer to rest.  Can you ( Unit193 ) or jrgifford write what we have done and maybe ask for her help?  Thanks.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: Unit193 i agree
<jrgifford> belkinsa: lets wait for skellat. i'm sure that he'll be back on IRC shortly.
<Unit193> jrgifford, belkinsa: Got Jorge Castro in to do something.
<jrgifford> Unit193: belkinsa fantastic
<belkinsa> jrgifford and Unit193, I feel we might not have enough time to what for him to come back on IRC.  And Unit193, \o/.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-01
<Unit193> belkinsa: While we shouldn't rush into things, it'd be good to respond.
<belkinsa> Right, on it!
<Unit193> Erm, the thing about not rushing into it?  Good to respond was just my opinion, no need to rush into it.
<belkinsa> I knew what you meant.  I was going to just write a status update to her since we had a meeting and you and I tried to get talk ideas down.
<belkinsa> And done.
<belkinsa> I also asked her for help also to see if there is a difference if she asks.
<thafreak> jrgifford: you still running the cleveland lug?
<belkinsa> Speaking of LUGs (and UH), is the one for Cincy and Butler gone?
<belkinsa> Ones*
<thafreak> Is anyone in here from cincy or butler?
 * belkinsa me
 * belkinsa is*
<belkinsa> Maybe it's just me now from the area
<thafreak> I know there used to be others...but haven't heard from them in a while
<thafreak> int0x80 moved to california
<belkinsa> Using the mailing-list might be pointless since no one really replies.
<thafreak> well, the mailling list used to be fun
<thafreak> but anytime it got even a little bit silly, there would be mass unsubscription
<belkinsa> And it looks like we had two, LP and the Lists one
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-02
<Unit193> OK I have to say it somewhere, bzr sucks monkey balls.
<paultag> ++
<Unit193> And least when I get annoyed at git, I can google or something, but with bzr the docs (and --help) of that exact command don't work right. :D
<Unit193> (Though someone needs to tell git that --help != man git)
<jrgifford> thafreak: i guess...?
<jrgifford> i've been doing a number of different *other* things
<jrgifford> but we have a few different meetups planned over the next few months
<jrgifford> assuming we can actually come up with dates
<belkinsa> Hey, stupid question, did they test your Tornado Sirens in your area ten minutes ago?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: not that i heard
<jrgifford> i've been inside though
<belkinsa> Deep inside?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-03
<thafreak> wow, look at the load on my mail server
<thafreak> http://i.imgur.com/hLlWmVF.png
<thafreak> nfs server went away for a few hours...
<Unit193> Woow, so that's where all the viagra spam is coming from.
<thafreak> haha no the load was due to nfs
<thafreak> io wait time was through the roof
<thafreak> because nfs went away
<thafreak> and so all the io jobs got stuck waiting
<thafreak> by the time i took the screen shot, the load dropped from over 300 to 20 as soon as nfs came back
<thafreak> as much as I dislike nfs...there really isn't a decent alternative that behaves so well
<thafreak> clients just get stuck waiting instead of crashing and all hell breaking loose
<thafreak> nfs server comes back 4 hours later, all the clients just start working like nothing happened
<thafreak> Those unix beards at sun knew what they were doing man
<jrgifford> hey, sun built some solid stuff
<jrgifford> i mean, java is *everywhere*
<dzho> it's a bit like elvis
<dzho> only, when it has a heart attack and falls off the toilet, it doesn't die with any quite the same finality.
<dzho> so, it's like a zombie software elvis.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-04
<belkinsa> Happy Fourth of July everyone!
<dzho> belkinsa: Thanks!  You too!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-05
<belkinsa> skellat!  Welcome back!
<belkinsa> Happy fourth to you also.
 * skellat is listening to podcasts and writing a long-ish reading script
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: No, really, we're not a community existing on paper alone yet! | Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ah, IRC.  Where we watch everybody else to see which idler blinks first & says something. | Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh
<belkinsa> lol
<belkinsa> skellat, was that you who changed it?
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> Yep
<belkinsa> So, how are you?
<skellat> It has been a good week of decompression
<skellat> I get to file for unemployment Monday
<skellat> But, it is good
<belkinsa> I bet, since you got fried over the last whatever months.
<skellat> It is an adventure
<skellat> Depending upon how some court cases turn out & the upcoming budget battle, any potential recall to duty may either have a bunch of New Things To Worry About or Other Excitements
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-06
<skellat> Right now I'm just writing up the Dashboard for LoCo Council so we can have an idea of where things stand
<belkinsa> On the status of the USA LoCo's or something else?
<skellat> Other things
<skellat> We've got 9 Re-/Verification matters open, 1 Forced Change of Contact open, and 4 Special Situations
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<skellat> 4 more days left for the open vote on the Forced Change of Contact, timing is fluid for the rest
<belkinsa> Which LoCo is for, if I can ask that?
<skellat> Not yet
<skellat> Once the vote is over & we announce it
<belkinsa> I see.
<jrgifford> (random, but semi related) i wish that governing bodies were a little more transparent during the discussion
<jrgifford> cleveland heights seems to never disagree on anything.
<jrgifford> (city council)
<belkinsa> I really think we need to have a country based LoCo with regions as the subteams rather than states.
<jrgifford> Propose that
<jrgifford> formally.
<jrgifford> with a list of advantages, disadvantages, etc
<skellat> belkinsa: And right now Community Council disagrees with that
<belkinsa> Sigh, we need numbers and stats!  And what jrgifford said.
<skellat> And among the several competing contradictory e-mails I've tried to read...I'm still at a loss as to what they want
<jrgifford> it's a complex issue, and one that can't just be said "Do this!"
<jrgifford> and as the community grows/compacts/migrates, needs change
<belkinsa> I agree, maybe we can brainstorm now?
<skellat> By all means
<jrgifford> i'm only on for another minute. just popped on to say hi and random things. but sure, i'll join in when i can.
<belkinsa> It's cool.
 * belkinsa digs for that e-mail
<belkinsa> Okay, I guess one advantage is that you can have a larger council when you have regions.  Another is that ReLoCo's and UH's still will exist...er, but I guess is the question of how to list them along with the leader of the ReLoCo and how define that area for the ReLoCo.
<skellat> Perhaps
<skellat> Michael Hall's been the voice on Community Council complaining that the Community Budget is sitting at $40,000 or so and that he is claiming that there are not enough people to put it to use.
<skellat> His thinking in his last message contradicted itself at one point which made me have to re-read his message a few times
<skellat> The issues raised by Community Council so far included:
<skellat> 1.  You're doing an administrative task but we don't want you to seem administrative or bureaucratic
<skellat> 2.  It is about people, not numbers
<skellat> 3.  Don't be constrained by your own rules and break them when you feel it necessary
<skellat> 4.  Be more open and transparent
<skellat> 5. Nobody really knows what should be the right size for a team but don't get hung up on borders...let it be a LoCo Council judgment call
<skellat> 6.  Why is there this Community Budget nobody is using?
<skellat> 7.  Do we really need you guys to do what you're doing?
<skellat> That's the simplest breakdown I can get from Daniel Holbach, Michael Hall, Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph, Laura Czajkowski all writing from different perspectives
<belkinsa> Times are changing and I think it's time to change to the times, but I don't know how based on what you have posted.
<belkinsa> How are the larger country's LoCo's doing anyways?  And how they deal with ReLoCo's and that stuff?
<skellat> Brazil is the gold standard for handling that
<belkinsa> Want to tell me how they do it?
<skellat> Everybody is a member of a state team and is thereby a member of the country team since the state teams are the country team's members
<belkinsa> So states are the subteams of Brazil.
<belkinsa> Do they have a council?
<skellat> Yes
<skellat> See: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br/+members?active_batch=75&active_memo=75&active_start=75
<jenni> [ Members : “Ubuntu Brasil” team ] - https://j.mp/1sfXjas
<belkinsa> Thansk.
<belkinsa> I was thinking of doing states as subteams at first but I changed my mind to regions.  Maybe states are better choice.
<skellat> How do people arrange themselves naturally?  Therein lay the conundrum.  Have you ever looked at the State of Ohio broken down into Census Statistical Areas?
<skellat> From that perspective, there in no single Ohio
<belkinsa> Good point.
<belkinsa> Then regions are better.
<belkinsa> s/./>
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Then regions are better>
<belkinsa> s/>/?
<skellat> Perhaps
<skellat> I'm trying to find a Census map for Ohio to use as an example
<belkinsa> I figured that you are looking.
<skellat> This works: http://www.census.gov/geo/maps-data/maps/statecbsa.html
<jenni> [ State-based Metropolitan and Micropolitan Statistical Areas Maps - Geography - U.S. Census Bureau ] - https://j.mp/1sfZKKa
<belkinsa> I got your point but I think that wouldn't really change the view of using states as subteams of the USA LoCo.
<skellat> Did you look at how many regions Ohio is broken into?
<skellat> The idea of the statistical areas are that the Census Bureau uses them for grouping similar populations.  Having a similar urban nexus, connected telecommunications, some social homogeneity, roadworks, and more.  Notice how Ashtabula stands alone as its own region?
<belkinsa> Yeah, I see.
<belkinsa> Aren't stats not important though in this case for you guys?
<jrgifford> only when we aren't spending their money fast enough
<jrgifford> ;p
<belkinsa> Well, it seems that the budget is being uses that much...
<belkinsa> [20:24] <skellat> 7.  Do we really need you guys to do what you're doing?
<belkinsa> [20:25] <skellat> That's the simplest breakdown I can get from Daniel Holbach, Michael Hall, Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph, Laura Czajkowski all writing from different perspectives
<belkinsa> [20:26] <belkinsa> Times are changing and I think it's time to change to the times, but I don't know how based on what you have posted.
<belkinsa> [20:27]
<belkinsa> Er
<belkinsa> ] <skellat> 6.  Why is there this Community Budget nobody is using?
<belkinsa> Stupid mouse.
<skellat> I've got it written up that Community Budget isn't a germane issue to LoCo Council.  There are as of this moment only 763 members in ~ubuntumembers who can access the Community Budget.  Nothing says you have to be part of ~ubuntumembers to be a community leader (two Verified communities in fact don't have such) and I don't want to impose such a requirement.
<belkinsa> Okay.
<jrgifford> (sorry, my comment was snide.)
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<skellat> "We can encourage leaders to move towards joining ~ubuntumembers but we cannot force anyone.  Making membership in ~ubuntumembers a requirement to lead a community would be counterproductive when we're trying to encourage growth.  Bringing the Community Budget into this discussion is a matter that is at best not germane to LoCo Council directly. "
<skellat> That's part of what I've got written.
<skellat> Also: "There are separate calls to be open and transparent while also not seeming administrative and bureaucratic.  A certain amount of tension exists between those separate calls that is hard to overcome.  I can only note that we do not reflect any of the more overly bureaucratic procedures from Debian but also due try to ensure that there is a common rule that has generally expected outcomes." (continues)
<skellat> "I recognize the call to be able to go beyond and break rules but the way that that is put slides too easily towards making decisions by mere whimsy. "
<skellat> That should have been a "do" above that I should have typed while I was likely thinking "due process"
 * belkinsa really needs to sleep on this
 * belkinsa her brain is fried
<belkinsa> Slaapwel, everyone.
<skellat> Goodnight comrade
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-29
<Unit193> Hrm, didn't look like anyone volunteered to do a talk at OLF this year either. :/
<Unit193> Quite a few things scrolling past Freenode/##weather-us-oh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-30
<dzho> once again I've "upgraded" Ubuntu and don't know if the new behavior I'm seeing is a bug or a feature
<dzho> the left-hand launcher is mostly gone, to be replaced by an "activities" button that brings up something launcher-like
<dzho> is this normal?
<yano> wait a second
<yano> :o
<yano> dzho: did you and i just have a convo on another network?
<dzho> totes, bro
<dzho> yano
<yano> whoa, neat
<dzho> the Internet, how does it work
<dzho> :-)
<yano> ikr? heh
<dzho> anyway, alt-tab still does some stuff, just...very differently than it had done, which is very disappointing to find in an LTS
<dzho> for instance, repeated applications of Alt-tab do not walk me through my windows any more.  I get one run through, and that's it, and it doesn't descend into my multiple browser windows for instance.
<dzho> oh, haha, I'll bet I know what happened.
<dzho> I bet during the upgrade and reboots, the login manager forgot my desktop preference and shoved me into GNOME
<dzho> damnit
<dzho> ahahahahaha, that was it
<dzho> shows you how often I use GNOME
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-02
<Nexusguy59> Good Morning everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-03
<Unit193> Oh hrm, OLF wasn't added to the topic.
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Ohio LinuxFest Oct 2-3, 2015
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-04
<Nexusguy59> Good Morning Everyone
<Nexusguy59> Happy 4th
<PCLine_> Good afternoon Nexusguy59 - Happy 4th to you also.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-07-07
<PCLine__> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hey Unit193 - Hows things with you tonight?
<Unit193> Alive, I believe.
<PCLine__> I think you are alive.  But I might be reading an Echo of you so I dont really know.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-09
<jerm88321> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<jerm88321> is anyone running ubuntu on a mac?
<Unit193> I'm not at least.
<jerm88321> can ubuntu run on a mac?  i bought a old macbook air at a garage sale
<Unit193> It's a bit of fun to do, but as far as I know it does.
<jerm88321> im just hoping that all of the hardware will work.  
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages ?
<jenni> [ MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://bit.ly/2tXdqnk
<jerm88321> i will give that a read...
<Unit193> G'luck!
<jerm88321> thanks!
